# JCI for 300z



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

For anyone out here who lives in japan and owns a 300z, I'm trying to figure out how much it would cost to get JCI put on a 1990 300z. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I guess I'm not up to the lingo but what is JCI?


----------

